# New tank questions



## cici (Jan 22, 2010)

Setting up a 5gal tank soon, one black moor goldfish, cory cat, and red apple snail. buying kit Tetra Aquarium Starter Kit, 5 Gallons
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12177653

I know what to get, any tips or anything on starting this out?

(P.S. I know its a bit overstocked)


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well everyone is gonna yell at you for putting only one cory cat in by itself as they should be kepted in groups of 6 or more but can manage with 4.

Why don't you get the 10 gallon its 7.62$ more and well worth it.


----------



## cici (Jan 22, 2010)

Look at the reveiws. plus, I dont do plastic. Does this tank need a heater? I think it does.
I need alot of info on this lol. I got 100 dollars to cover it. and my friend had a 6gallon tank with 3 guppies and one cory cat, and it did fine. Would it be okay to put more corys in though?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

the 10 gallon isn't plastic... I work at walmart and I own one of the 10 gallons from there and they are pretty darn good.

Why do you want a black moor for? They are cold water species.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

A 5 gallon won't be adequate for a black moor (or any goldfish) for very long. I wouldn't suggest keeping a black moor in a tank smaller than 20 gallons honestly. They can grow very large and will become stunted in a 5 gallon.


----------



## cici (Jan 22, 2010)

dont have room for a 10 gal. I like black moors because their pretty.
pet store said black more needs heater. Don't Like bettas, they dont move around alot and i cant find a place that has bettas in good containers. and guppies breed too much. suggested type of fish?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

petco for betta's they have them in tanks some of the time. Id say go with a small schooling fish, like neon tetras or something of that nature.


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

i suggest you don't get one if you can't take care of it properly and you don't like the fish that will fit in that tiny tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cici I would suggest you do not get a black moor if you can not provide a large aquarium. Contrary to popular belief goldfish get fairly large and will need a 20g Long tank at the very minimum (you would have to change the water a lot). I would recommend at least a 30 gallon.

If you do get a goldfish, you can get a heater to keep the temperature stable, but you will want it on its lowest setting. I would recommend you dont waste your money on one though as goldfish can be in water that has ice on top. They live in lakes that freeze in the winter. 

I would recommend you use that small tank for a betta or a few small fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

goldfish do not need any kind of a heater..as long as the tank temps stay about 35 or so degrees ; they will be fine..
the majority of people that work at places like petco would not know a molly from a moose..i said "majority" but not all..some can hazard a decent guess.i would not suggest putting any variety of goldfish in a 5 gallon tank.they grow rather quickly..in the proper conditions they can grow 6-8 inches a year.unless it is your distinct desire to purposely stunt the growth of the fish..
look around for some of the micro rasboras or smaller tetras..and a couple of pigmy cories.


----------



## cici (Jan 22, 2010)

Getting a beta and snail. Thanks guys!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool good to know that some people take our advise once in a while


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

And you don't really need a heater for a betta either, as long as your house stays at a good temperature most of the time. Our house does but we couldn't figure out why one of our bettas was acting funny when we brought him home... until we realized a draft was coming in under our door and he was right in the path. Right now ours are in a divided 2.5 with no heater and several tiny snails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

let's look at it this way...
you live your life without any clothing whatsoever...but temps are always around 80 degrees or so..
then you are taken and put in an environment where the temps rarely ever get above 40..
will you die?? maybe ; maybe not..but you may well get quite sick. will you be happy ? will you be comfortable ? absolutely not...but the guy that owns you says you will..
this is the problem when people do not do thorough research on the species of fish they are keeping..goldfish and bettas are the 2 most abused fish in this country.. while bettas can survive in small unheated containers ; it does not mean that they are happy or comfortable.they prefer water that is clean and around 80 degrees F...

a 5 gallon tank with a heater , filter and some nice live plants would be a great home for a male betta and 3 or 4 dwarf corydoras or a few snails..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah as br00t pointed out after he read my post, we do have an undergravel heater in the betta tank. I forgot because it was hidden. 
Which reminds me, I need to go switch out their water.


----------



## cici (Jan 22, 2010)

got 3 neon tetras, crowntail betta, and a snail, plus freezedried bloodworms. They love it!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

sounds like a nice little tank! any pics? just keep an eye on your snail, he might try to climb out of the tank...


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

I seriously am against buying new tank. One they are expensive. And two, craigslist has many people selling old used tank for low prices. I bought a 30 gallon tank with everything, filter, heater, gravel for only $30 and even include a stand. They are only 1 year old and are in prime condition. Buying for walmart is expensive for only a $5 tank. Take a look at craisglist and see if anybody is selling a used aquarium that needs a new home.


----------

